# Eheim Torf as peat at bottom?



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

I am going to put 20+ bags of Flourite into my tank next week, and am planning to put a layer of peat at the bottom as suggested by many experts. I have 2 boxes of Eheim Torf filter media, so I am wondering whether I can use those as an alternative to peat moss? Peat moss is a little hard to find here in Hong Kong (they used to sell Bioplast Peat Moss, but not anymore), and I no longer use peat to filter my tap water since its extremely soft nowadays.

Thanks for any advice

Cheers
Kenneth


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

The Effi Torf would be a fine (albeit expensive :mrgreen substitute for regular peat moss.


----------



## Macbrush (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for reply. Since I moved to a place with direct water supply from the public pipe, the parameters out of tap has been GH < 1, and KH 2, so I guess I won't be using those Torf in any near future. I thought that I may just use them now better than let them sitting around indefinitely.

Cheers
Kenneth


----------

